# Mechanix gloves: what do you use to wash them?



## Coupe__88 (Sep 14, 2003)

I always hated feeling like the evil version of king midas where everything I touched turned black instead of gold. I have been using mechanix gloves to keep my hands clean but now my problem is that they have had oil and grease on them and after washing them in brake cleaner, gojo, soap , and a lot of other things, they now have the curse and rub black on whatever the gloves touch. Do you have any suggestions on what I could use to clean them?


----------



## The Quinner (Dec 10, 2001)

*Re: Mechanix gloves: what do you use to wash them? (Coupe__88)*

I toss mine into the washing machine with my coveralls and rags. I wash once on a low water setting...then, I clean the grease ring with some simple green and wash everything again with the water level a bit higher. Everything comes out pretty clean and the subsequent loads of wash are not affected.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Mechanix gloves: what do you use to wash them? (The Quinner)*

I buy in bulk when they're on sale (~$15) and throw them away when the fingers wear holes. I usually wear holes in them before they get really dirty.


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Mechanix gloves: what do you use to wash them? (Afazz)*

i just tell my fiance to wash them and give them to her, i dont know how she does it...but she gets most(if not all) of the grime/grease out...


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Mechanix gloves: what do you use to wash them? (ratdub)*

I stick my shop rags in the washing machine. I notice some of the grease ends up on the middle twisty thing. But it binds to the soap or something and is easily removed via a paper towel. Works everytime with ALL or whatever is the cheapest laundry detergent at the supermarket.


----------



## benny_mech (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Mechanix gloves: what do you use to wash them? (Fluxburn64)*









There is none other. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Mechanix gloves: what do you use to wash them? (ratdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ratdub* »_i just tell my fiance to wash them and give them to her, i dont know how she does it...but she gets most(if not all) of the grime/grease out...

From the fiance.... I use tide soap (best out there) and an old tooth brush. Leave them sitting in the sink with hot water and soap for 1-2 hours, scrub with the tooth brush and more soap, if u notice they come mostly clean toss them in the washer, if not rinse and repeat until desired cleanliness.... good luck


----------



## Sir Biggz (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Mechanix gloves: what do you use to wash them? (ratdub)*

brake clean.


----------



## GLI_DRIVER (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Mechanix gloves: what do you use to wash them? (Sir Biggz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sir Biggz* »_brake clean.

Brake clean is what dry cleaners use to wash fabrics.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Mechanix gloves: what do you use to wash them? (GLI_DRIVER)*

I just use hand cleaner, hands in the gloves, rub them together, rinse them off, remove the gloves, one more rinse, squeeze out as much water as I can then hang them out to dry.


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Mechanix gloves: what do you use to wash them? (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_ ... and throw them away when the fingers wear holes. I usually wear holes in them before they get really dirty. 

^^^ Ditto.


----------



## ShaggyGTI (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Mechanix gloves: what do you use to wash them? (xanthus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xanthus* »_
^^^ Ditto. 
 x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Mechanix gloves: what do you use to wash them? (ShaggyGTI)*

Wow, you guys must work on clean stuff, my gloves are dirty and in need of cleaning after the first couple of uses.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Mechanix gloves: what do you use to wash them? (ABA Scirocco)*

I usually wear my mechanix gloves when I'm working with hot stuff. Most of the hot stuff has been recently cut (heat generated from a chop saw, angle grinder, etc..) and is also sharp. So it's not necessarily clean, but the combination of burning and tearing usually wears through the fingers in a few weeks of hard use.


----------



## Fixxxer (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Mechanix gloves: what do you use to wash them? (Afazz)*

Blue Nitrile Golves are your friend. Put em on, get `em dirty, toss em out! Hands still look good enough to put on the piano keys!


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Mechanix gloves: what do you use to wash them? (Fixxxer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fixxxer* »_Blue Nitrile Golves are your friend. Put em on, get `em dirty, toss em out! Hands still look good enough to put on the piano keys!









Yeah i use white latex ones, when my neighbours see me putting them on they must think i'm a car doctor















They keep oil from your hands most important when doing frequent oil changes due to the carcinogenicity of the oil...


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Mechanix gloves: what do you use to wash them? (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_I buy in bulk when they're on sale (~$15) and throw them away when the fingers wear holes. I usually wear holes in them before they get really dirty. 

x2 they wear out too damn fast for how much they cost


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: Mechanix gloves: what do you use to wash them? (ratdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ratdub* »_
From the fiance.... I scrub with the tooth brush and more soap, if u notice they come mostly clean toss them in the washer, if not rinse and repeat until desired cleanliness. 

awesome fiance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wjbski (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Mechanix gloves: what do you use to wash them? (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_I just use hand cleaner, hands in the gloves, rub them together, rinse them off, remove the gloves, one more rinse, squeeze out as much water as I can then hang them out to dry.

X 2. Gojo is what I use, the big orange bottle with the pump on top. I use it on everything that I get filthy with VW blood (grease)
Last winter after swapping engines on a TDi jetta, I thought I was going to have to throw away my coveralls, but I dumped the GoJo onto every inch of the coveralls, rubbed everything together, then soaked the coveralls in a 5 gallon bucket of water and Simple Green ( about 1qt of the SG)
The coveralls came out spotless. Now I use the same technique on my jeans and shorts when my Mt. Bike gets me dirty.
ratdub- you better marry that one!










_Modified by wjbski at 3:38 PM 11-23-2007_


----------



## chickenfriend (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Mechanix gloves: what do you use to wash them? (wjbski)*

Shop rags or gloves:
put some Purple Power in a pail and add just a little hot water. Swish the gloves around in there then let them soak for a while. Repeat if necessary.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Mechanix gloves: what do you use to wash them? (Fixxxer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fixxxer* »_Blue Nitrile Golves are your friend. Put em on, get `em dirty, toss em out! Hands still look good enough to put on the piano keys!









I scored a sweet deal on a box of Nitrile gloves: $5 for a box of two hundred. I bought four boxes, I'm set for a while. 
Oil changes, filter changes, bay cleaning, painting small bits where you get paint all over your hands... Nitrile gloves rock!


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Mechanix gloves: what do you use to wash them? (turbinepowered)*

Just the other day, I found out the hard way that blue nitrile gloves don't like acetone. Back to the original question, I've got a pair of chinese made gloves that are a mechanix gloves knock off (fwiw, a pretty good knock off) and they have washing instructions, they say: 


Machine wash cool
Use no bleach
Do not machine dry.
Do not iron


----------



## Passatboy101 (Mar 18, 2007)

Put the gloves on and then a latex glove over that, haha


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

Lestoil works pretty well too.


----------



## standard (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

i always put my gloves in someone elses washing machine


----------

